# which insurance for IEC?



## peaceandpancakes (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Folks, forgive me if this has been asked before found similar threads. 

Need Comp Health care, winter sports ETC Insurance cover which the Canadian immigration deem correct for me to enter Canada and work. On Previous threads people have mentioned ACE insurance which covers all of it but is a stinging £362.81 without personal money / stuff cover it will be £294. 

Has any one bought a better deal of insurance which covers what needs covering / including winter sports and "approved" by IEC but is alot cheaper? 

as £350 is alot of money. 

Thanks for your help folks look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Smileyshaz (Sep 4, 2012)

Going through the same thing...but no luck


----------



## peaceandpancakes (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah I asked about thinking the ACE Insure / backpackers is probably the one which covers all including if you need to fly home and it's worldwide so may just go with them I guess £360 isn't that much for a whole year but Ill update if I find something else


----------



## Smileyshaz (Sep 4, 2012)

Many thanks


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

The main thing to look for isn't an "approved for iec" but if it covers medical expenditure, and most importantly will send you home when injured. That's what Canada wants the insurance for, to make sure you are rushed home when injured. 

I went with world nomads and for 1500 aus dollars I got 18 months cover, with plenty extra's


----------



## Smileyshaz (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## rhornal (Jun 12, 2012)

*Canadian IEC insurance options*

In Canada, it is 'Visitors to Canada' insurance that is required. You can get an instant quote from all the Canadian companies that offer this insurance at:
Canadian IEC Health Insurance

or

Visitors to Canada insurance


For Australian and Irish IEC visa holders, they can actually get their visa issued for two years at a time, as long as they show that they have the proper insurance for the full two years. For current IEC visa holders already in Canada looking to renew their visa, they'll find that they need to use a Canadian company, since they have already embarked on their trip.

The BestQuote site starts by showing the costs of $100,000 with a $zero deductible, but bothe the coverage amount and/or the deductible can be instantly changed ('toggled') on the quote to see how that can lower the price. Although travel medical insurance is required for IEC visa holders, there is no requirement that they have a certain amount. Although anything less than $50,000 is not much cheaper, and $50,000 goes pretty quick in Canada in the even of a major accident/sickness.

It's always apples and oranges when trying to compare an international policy with a Canadian one. The world Nomads policy won't cover any pre-existing conditions for example - so its not advisable if you have diabetes, etc. Also, it comes with a $100 'excess' or deductible that is payable for each separate claim. You can find cheaper Canadian policies that have zero deductible, or at least a deductible that is paid only once per policy period.

The insurance isn't cheap, but BestQuote has the widest selection of policies (all the options available in Canada), so you can find the lowest cost policy there.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

My brother-in-law used TIC: TIC Travel Insurance Coordinators Ltd. - Welcome to TIC Travel Insurance


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

Alot of the ones ive seen cover emergencies only, and they're up in the $2k bracket. I really want one that covers non emergencies too sub as dental and general check ups with the GP or colds/flus etc (odd to think insurance companies dont cover this as people would surely have to go the GP/dentist at least once a year?
Am i reading these wrong or does Canada call non emergency medical covet something else like out patient or something?


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

I rang a place today and they cover for $1900 for a couple over 12mths, so $3,800 for myself and my wife over a 24mth period...which so far is the best i have seen and a sweet price imo.

Can anyone let me known what proof of funds would best to take over with us, would $5k each be enough.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

I rang a place today and they cover for $1900 for a couple over 12mths, so $3,800 for myself and my wife over a 24mth period...which so far is the best i have seen and a sweet price imo.

Can anyone let me known what proof of funds would best to take over with us, would $5k each be enough.


----------

